# Easter grass



## Matiseli

Zdravím,
netušíte prosím, jaký je český ekvivalent tohoto pojmu? Kdyby byl náhodou potřeba kontext:
_I sent my in-laws a little box that I'd decorated with nice gender-neutral scrapbooking stickers on the outside and stuffed inside with *Easter grass*. In the middle of the box was a tiny sticker of a blue onesie on a hanger. It was adorable, especially because the onesie was real cotton on a real metal hanger_

Děkuji za odpověď.


----------



## Cautus

Nepomohl by strejda google?
velikonoční travička - Google Search
Zdraví Cautus


----------



## Matiseli

Cautus said:


> Nepomohl by strejda google?
> velikonoční travička - Google Search
> Zdraví Cautus


Moc nepomohl... když zkusíte zadat do obrázkového vyhledávání "velikonoční travička" a "easter grass", výsledky jsou o dost odlišné.


----------



## Cautus

...a vnitřek jsem vystlal ozdobnou, velikonoční trávou...
U nás se prodává například zde: Dekorativní tráva z papíru - 30 g - zelená - SEVT.cz
Cautus


----------

